# Looking for players in Lorain County area of Ohio



## AlphaOmega (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm looking to add 1-3 people to an existing group to play D&D, spycraft/d20 modern and whatever else might peeked our collective interest... In the past we've operated with a schedule that has 2 DMs rotating campaigns every two weeks to keep things fresh... 

I've posted before since moving back to Ohio with no luck... hopefully the people are out there... I've had success in finding new players on ENWorld before... I hope to do so again.


----------



## vansung (Feb 24, 2004)

where in lorain county?


----------



## AlphaOmega (Feb 24, 2004)

vansung said:
			
		

> where in lorain county?





I live in LaGrange... and the other two people who currently are in the group both live in Elyria... In the past we've played in LaGrange and Elyria. I'd like to think we're somewhat flexible although we have a plan to play at whoever is the DM of-the-moment.

If you have any other questions feel free to email me at questx@msn.com

Ok.. that's might be one new person interested... any others out there???


----------



## Noskov (Mar 1, 2004)

We have a 1st/2nd ed game in the Canton area.  Check here if you want more info.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Mar 2, 2004)

Noskov said:
			
		

> We have a 1st/2nd ed game in the Canton area.  Check here if you want more info.




Not looking to travel that far... but thanks for advertising your game...

Update: we've had some interest and plan on finalizing a group very soon... If anyone out there is interesting please contact me by email. Based on converstions I've had it looks like we're gonna play every Sat except the 1st one of the month. Starting sometime around 5-6pm and playing until around midnight or so.

I'd like to have 2 campaigns with a rotating schedule... one game will likely be Spycraft and the other something DnD. I'll likely DM the spycraft game and the other is to be determined.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Mar 14, 2004)

I'm looking for 1 more player. That would gives us 5 players plus the DM which I think is the perfect size for a group... given that people can and do miss sessions and that keeps the group viable.

We're beginning on Sat the 27th. I hope there's someone out looking to join a group. Drop me an email and we'll go from there.


----------

